# Help me develop my world religions



## elcheapodeca (Mar 17, 2015)

So I'm working on a story were the basic idea is that Elves once dominated a large area of a continent. Then several thousand years ago some cataclysmic event resulted in many elfin settlements being overrun by orcs and other creatures. In the mist of all this Men arrive over the mountains that surround the western part of the continent and end up defeating the orcs and settling on several areas that the Elves consider to be their territory. To a lesser or greater extent the elves and men have been at war on and off since then. The thing is I'm currently rather hazy about the religious details of the various kingdoms and cultures. I want to make each race and each culture within a race unique so their may be 5 or so human religions and several elfin religions.

Heres what I worked out so far. 

*Human Religion 1. 
*
Name: Lothil-Ra

Summary: A religion based off of ancient heartland elfin practices. It is mostly followed within the human cities that trade with or a closely connected to the elfin realms.

Status: Seen as heretical by both mainstream human religions and mainstream elfin religions.

Beliefs: High tolerance for intermixing of elves and humans as Lothil-Ra views the two races as kin. Most racially tolerant religion.

Organization: Decentralized. High Priest of Lothil in the city of Karad.

*Human Religion 2*

Name: Narosos

Summary: A militant religion based off the deeds of the hero-god Naros. Naros is the son of the creator god sent to earth during the Dawn Age to slay elves. Mostly practiced within human realms that have entered into a siege mentality or in realms that are controlled by one of the militant orders. 

Status: Tolerated by other human religions. Hated among all elves.

Beliefs: Human supremacy. Humans are the chosen of the gods and are destined to rule the world. Also a belief that combat purifies. They are also fairly charitable and members are sworn to defend weak humans.

Organization: Decentralized. Each chapter is headed by a master. Groups of chapters (an order) are headed by a grand-master. In times were it is needed the chapters can gather and vote to elect a champion to lead an alliance of all the chapters.

All post some more later today after I finish going through my notes.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 17, 2015)

In the real world mythologies, the various deities were often related to one another - literal divine families.   In that context...

make the chief deities of your two religions so far estranged brothers.  Put in a dead father-figure - the guy who tried to make peace right up until the moment somebody stuck a spear through his back.


the orc deities become devils in the human religions.


----------



## elcheapodeca (Mar 17, 2015)

ThinkerX said:


> In the real world mythologies, the various deities were often related to one another - literal divine families.   In that context...
> 
> make the chief deities of your two religions so far estranged brothers.  Put in a dead father-figure - the guy who tried to make peace right up until the moment somebody stuck a spear through his back.
> 
> ...



I was thinking of something along those lines for religious groups (for example Lothil-Ra and the heartland elfin religion are related and therefore more or less share gods with different roles for each god of course.) As of this point many of the human religions will also be somewhat related more or less. I really do like the idea of Orc deities becoming devils/demons though ill have to use that.

With that said, here is some more 

*Human Religion 3 *

Name: Communion of the Gods

Summary: The pre-monotheistic religion of the heartland humans. It worhsips a pantheon of many gods. The most important four form a tetrarchy representing the organization of society. They are Jinrus, the ruler, (representing the Kings and nobility) Naros, the warrior, (representing soldiers and warriors), Harlon, the builder, (representing the workers of society including craftsmen and farmers.), and Enlas, the healer, (representing priests, shamans, and spiritual leaders). 

It is practiced in Pritla and several other minor states. It is also a common religion among some heartland nomads.

Status: Hated by monotheists and elves. Tolerated by other polytheistic religions. Seen as heretical by the Old Followers.

Beliefs: Human supremacist. Elves are viewed as semi-animal much the same way as orcs are. High tolerance for magic users. Hates monotheistic religions and nature religions. 

Organization: Decentralized. All priests are nominally seen as having equal rank 

*Human Religion 4  *

Name: Temple of the Sacred Divinity.

Summary: The main monotheistic religion of the heartland. It worships Xar'Yartel as the one true God. Under Temple beliefs Xar'Yartel spirit inhabits a chosen human (or possibly elf) from birth until death. Who this human is has been a question that has sparked several past wars, but today it is generally agreed that a general council of Archpriests is able to determine the correct Host. 

This Host has for the past 500 years taken the throne of the Holy Empire of Latern. Past Hosts are generally revered as saints and heroes.  While the Host is still human and therefore imperfect (and therfore fallible) the spirit of Xar'Yartel grants him greater abilities and powers then other humans.

Status: Hated by most polytheistic religions, hated by some elves, tolerated by other monotheistic religions except those who believe Xar'Yartel does not occupy a host. These Xar'Yareltians view the Temple as heretical.

Beliefs: Very aggressive religion. The common belief is that all should be forced to accept Xar'Yartel. Views polytheists as worthy of death. Has a slightly better view of other monotheists but still seeks to convert them. Supports magic as long as it is taught within the Temple framework. Neutral on the question of human supremacy as they view humans and elves as being children of the same God, however they still hate most elves for their polytheistic practices. Converted elves are generally tolerated however. 

Organization: Centralized. The Host of Xar'Yartel serves as the head of the Temple. Several Archpriests serve under him and administer their areas of responsibility.  Though the Host exersises near absolute power over the Temple a majority of the Archpriests can choose to censure him for various actions. As a final resort a ritual to remove the spirit from the Host can be preformed. This has yet to be attempted however.

In the event of a major spiritual issue the Host or a majority of the Archpriests can call a general council to decide the matter.


----------



## WooHooMan (Mar 17, 2015)

I dig the names.  I also dig how they religions are defined by ethnocentrism rather than what deity they worship.
I also like your profile template (name, summary, status, beliefs, organization).
I particularly find Lothil-Ra interesting.  They seem like they could be the basis of a story all on their own.

I feel like they could be simplified a little.  For example, maybe Narosos could be some kind of military order within the Communion of the Gods since the two seem to share most of their beliefs.

I may actually create a thread like this since I'm having similar problems getting my setting's religions straight - particularly when it comes to religions overlapping.


----------



## elcheapodeca (Mar 17, 2015)

WooHooMan said:


> I dig the names.  I also dig how they religions are defined by ethnocentrism rather than what deity they worship.
> I also like your profile template (name, summary, status, beliefs, organization).
> I particularly find Lothil-Ra interesting.  They seem like they could be the basis of a story all on their own.
> 
> ...



I do agree with the Narosos and the Communion of the Gods thing. Having them be a sub-religion of the Communion would probably be better then having them as a religion onto themselves.


----------



## elcheapodeca (Mar 17, 2015)

*Human Religion 5*

Name: Celestial Order

Summary: Based off very ancient human traditions from before the arrival  on the continent. It worships in a henothestic fashion the Celestial Dragon along with an entire catalog of spirits, demi-gods, and heroes. It is mostly practiced in Hsing, a realm where the royal family is widely believed to be the direct descendants of the dragon. 

The Militant Order of the Holy Dragon also practices a much more militant form of this religion.

Status: Tolerated by most elves and some polytheistic religions. Many monotheistic religions consider it blasphemous. The Communion of the Gods also considers it blasphemous.

Beliefs: This religion for the most part does not seek converts in the traditional manner. Instead it is common place for the rulers of Hsing to strictly enforce the laws and mandates laid out by the Dragon in order to appease it. This means that essentially obeying the law is more important then actual belief. This makes this religion mostly tolerant to those who are willing to accept Hsing culture and obey the Dragon's laws. However orcs, and certain cultures (mostly Latern, Nothern, and  some elven states.) are seem as evil in most parts of Hsing and are subject to death within the realm.

Organization: This religion has no true priesthood (though scattered groups of shaman, and various spirituals do exist and they operate several centers of worship.) Instead the religion is dictated on high by the Emperor of Hsing who is seen as the living representative of the Dragon. 

The Militant Order of the Holy Dragon operates in much the same way, except the Emperor's edicts are interpreted by decision of the Dragon's Council (the seven most experienced members of the order.)

*Human Religion 6*

Name: Visno-Illun (Gods of Night)

Summary: The polytheistic religion of far northern humans. Mostly found around Asqaine, Runari, Visergot, Humeria, Wessen, Blackvale, Silver-Way, and Chillwind. It centers around the worship of various human heroes and also places an emphasis on the appeasement of the mostly malevolent gods of nature. The heroes though they may have been human in life are often seen as occupying as place as major or minor gods after death depending upon their deeds in life. Evil humans are twisted and reborn as orcs, elves, demons, or worse.

Status: Tolerated by most other religions. Many elves hate it due to its association of elves with evil. 

Beliefs: Tolerant towards non-elfin religions. Hates nature worshiping religions due to the fact that they see them as worshiping evil gods. However due to the harsh character of northern life followers of this religion are generally distrustful of outsiders. 

Organization: Generally disorganized. The only major centers of worship are at relic shrines of famous heroes. Most notably in Visergot where a grand temple was built around the bones of Zaren "Orc-Bane". These shrines are genreally overseen by a descendant of the hero or a shaman who has studied the northern heroes.  In times of extreme crisis it is assumed that the shrine keepers have the right to call a council. Due to the distrust between northern kingdoms this has only happened in legend.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 18, 2015)

You repeated yourself with religion 4 (temple of the Sacred Divinity and the Celestial Order).  Doesn't matter too much, the first reads very much like an offshoot of the second.  However, the Sacred Divinity will loudly insist the other entities of the Celestial Order are either false or mere angels or representatives of the 'true god.'

As to Religion three, this is the one from which both religions 1 and 2 sprouted.   Members of this religion will have paternal feelings towards religions 1 and 2 - a 'wayward sons' type thing.

 Not quite formulated right.  In this sort of religion, the top God is almost always a male storm/war god with a fertility goddess as a wife/mistress - a figure altogether absent from your pantheon.  The healer and builder gods are fine...though in historical terms, both probably had their origin with powerful magicians.


----------



## elcheapodeca (Mar 18, 2015)

ThinkerX said:


> You repeated yourself with religion 4 (temple of the Sacred Divinity and the Celestial Order).  Doesn't matter too much, the first reads very much like an offshoot of the second.  However, the Sacred Divinity will loudly insist the other entities of the Celestial Order are either false or mere angels or representatives of the 'true god.'
> 
> As to Religion three, this is the one from which both religions 1 and 2 sprouted.   Members of this religion will have paternal feelings towards religions 1 and 2 - a 'wayward sons' type thing.
> 
> Not quite formulated right.  In this sort of religion, the top God is almost always a male storm/war god with a fertility goddess as a wife/mistress - a figure altogether absent from your pantheon.  The healer and builder gods are fine...though in historical terms, both probably had their origin with powerful magicians.



I was thinking of making Jinrus, the head god, the god of fire. I'm being intentionally vague with the exact names of alot of the gods right now though so these pantheons will be expanded upon in the actual story.

The big differnece between Celestial Order and Sacred Divinity is that in Celestial order there is are large amounts of beings that are not gods but still have supernatural powers. In Sacred Divinity there is only the God and the Host to say anything else would be blasphemous. 

Also Celestial Order places a very high emphasis on order and social harmony within a society. The Temple on the other hand places the highest propriety on correct beliefs and actions. 

The main difference between the Host and the Emperor is that the Host is not so much seen as divine (semi-divine in some cases.) but clearly super-human and worthy of reverence due to the occupation of God's spirit. The Emperor on the other hand is mostly considered divine and is believed to act as a direct reciprocal of the Dragon's wisdom.


----------



## elcheapodeca (Mar 18, 2015)

Last few human religions.

*Aluni-Illun. (Gods of light)*

Summary: A counterpart to the more northern Visno faith. This faith has a similar hero worshipping element as it's more nothern cousin but due to the midlands much more pleasant climate the gods of mature now play the role of the benevolent protectors of mankind.

Status: Hated by Visno followers due to worship of what are precived to be evil gods. Hated by most monthestic religions. Hated by elfs. Tolerated by most other religions.

Belifs: Human supremacist. View elfs as soulless animals. Tolerant towards most human religons. Hates Visno religion because it casts their gods in an evil light. Views magic as a useful ability that causes damage to a soul. Mages are therefore distrusted but tolerated.

*The Burnt God *

(I'll post the rest when I get home. Currently on an iPhone.)


----------



## elcheapodeca (Mar 18, 2015)

Organization for Aluni-Illun
Mostly decentralized. Each practicing nation has its own high priest and many nations also have their own patron god that is worshiped above other gods. Nominally the High Priest of Alask in Dumar has the right to call a council to decide matters of law and faith. The Emperor of Dumar reserves the right to appoint the High Priest of Alask. However infighting among members of this faith has rendered the outcome of the last three councils void. 

*The Burnt God 
*

Summary: The heretical worship of Jinrus (known to the followers of this religion as The Burnt God) as the sole god. Followers of this religion believer that Jinrus is manifested in every occurrence of fire. There is also a heretical belief among some within the religion that at the end of time Jinrus will descend from heaven as a human and sacrifice himself by burning in order to purify the world. This belief is taken even further by some end times cults within the religion that believe that human action can hasten the arrival of Jinrus.

Status: Hated by most other religions. Is seen as blasphemous to other monotheists and is hated by elfs due to human supremacy. 

Beliefs: Totally human supremacist. It is a common practice to burn elves alive so that they may be purified and reborn as humans. Only the human race has a soul. Everything else can only be granted a soul through burning. Hates most other religions as they are seen as blasphemous and impure. Hates the Communion more then any other religion for they view it as a perversion of Jinrus's true status as god. Magic that doesn't use fire is seen as evil and worthy of death by purification. 

Organization: Centralized. Elected King of the Burnt Hills is also the High Priest of the Burnt God and undergoes several purifying rituals over the course of his reign to obtain and maintain this status. The King of the Burnt Hills appoints Jinro (priests) to maintain and keep watch over the various sacred fires lit in honor of Jinrus.

*Lombalwa*

Summary: Worship of the ancient hero Lom "The Liberator" as the one true god. This religion is very ancient and may actually be based off of orcish practices. Many of the angles and saints that serve Lom are seen as demons by other religions. This faith is mostly practiced within the Land of Lom and by neighboring nomadic tribes.

Status: Hated by nearly every other religion for its association with demons, orcs, and other "Evil" creatures. Especially hated by elfs.

Beliefs: Semi-Human supremacist. Elves are all demons sent here to murder, or enslave humans. Hates most other religions. This is the religion with the strongest support for magic users. Magic is seen as a holy gift from Lom and is only considered evil if used for evil purposes. 

Has a strong affinity with orcs due to the common Lombalwa belief that orcs and humans are kin. This makes the Land of Lom one of the few places where orcs and humans commonly intermix and have regular trade and diplomatic relations. Orcs are even allowed to own land and serve on the council. This is a substantial reason for the hatred other religions show to Lombalwa.


----------



## WooHooMan (Mar 18, 2015)

Are 9+ religions really necessary?  Sounds like the audience won't be able to keep-up with all this.  Especially since a lot of these religions aren't very high concept, y'know, like they aren't easy to summarize.


----------



## elcheapodeca (Mar 18, 2015)

WooHooMan said:


> Are 9+ religions really necessary?  Sounds like the audience won't be able to keep-up with all this.  Especially since a lot of these religions aren't very high concept, y'know, like they aren't easy to summarize.



As of now I think their necessary. I would be willing to work down or up with some of them though. The main thing is though what I'm planning is a more loosely connected series of stories set within the same world then the more traditional method.Because of that the audience won't be interacting with all this religions at the same time (probably 3-4 within a characters arc. 

I do feel like I could merge Narosos and the Communion, and perhaps get rid of the Lom religion.


----------



## WooHooMan (Mar 18, 2015)

I've said before that I find the individual religions interesting, I'm just worried about how well the reader would be able to keep track even if you only focus on three or four at a time.

Maybe you can find a simpler way to present them.  I just got done making a chart showing my setting's different religions.  Maybe you can put together some kind of visual aid - symbols or icons that can help the reader keep these all straight.  
Or even just a one sentence summary of each.  If any two have really similar summaries, you can merge them.


----------

